# NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion



## OberstFleischer (15. Mai 2014)

*NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Laut Sean Gallagher betreibt die NSA eine geheime Einheit die sich "Tailored Access Operations" (TAO) nennt. 
Dort wird der Versandt von Servern, Routern und anderer Netzwerk-Hardware die an Organisation verschickt werden, die man ausspionieren will, 
abgefangen und Abhörsoftware implantiert (reflashing eproms).
Diesen Einbau von Trojanern beschrieb ein NSA-Manager mit den Worten, es ist "die produktivste Operation bei TAO, weil sie Zugriffspunkte der angepeilten Netzwerke rund um die Welt vorbereitet."
Original:
Here’s how it works: shipments of computer network devices (servers, routers, etc,) being delivered to our targets throughout the world are intercepted. Next, they are redirected to a secret location where Tailored Access Operations/Access Operations (AO-S326) employees, with the support of the Remote Operations Center (S321), enable the installation of beacon implants directly into our targets’ electronic devices. These devices are then re-packaged and placed back into transit to the original destination. All of this happens with the support of Intelligence Community partners and the technical wizards in TAO.

Pakete die Netzwerk-Hardware enthalten und vom Hersteller an Kunden weltweit verschickt werden, 
leitet man zum geheimen Ort der TAO um, werden dort geöffnet, mit der Spionage-Firmware geimpft, und danach verschlossen und ausgeliefert. 
Die Kunden nehmen die Server und Router in Betrieb und wissen gar nicht, dass eine Backdoor mit der die NSA den ganzen Datenverkehr abzapfen kann heimlich eingebaut worden ist.
Aber wer es braucht: Mit der schnieken, kleenen "Firewall" wäre es mit dem Abhören von Firmen/Organisatoren leider vorbei. Sorry NSA...
Ob die Hardware-Hersteller von dem Vorgang etwas wissen ?.
United States of Secrets schaut euch den Film an.


----------



## orca113 (15. Mai 2014)

Hammerhart wenn das stimmt.

Davon mal abgesehen von mir dürfen sie rühig was wissen ich hab keine Aktionen geplant


----------



## Goyoma (15. Mai 2014)

Ich weis nicht genau wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Im Endeffekt überrascht mich das alles nicht mehr, man erfährt mehr und mehr und mehr.

Irgendwie war es klar das wieder irgendwas an die Öffentlichkeit kommt. Bin gespannt was die netten Herren als nächstes für uns vorbereitet haben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Mai 2014)

Wieso sagen die eigendlich alles was sie machen können bzw. machen? Da kann kann sich ja gleich dagegen schützen. 

Router in eine Dämmbox/Schallisolierte Box reihauen und in den keller stellen. Problem gelöst 

Das ist so schwachsinn , sollen sie mal bei mir was abhören wollen hören die eh nur nen Schnarchen zweierlei Hunde!


----------



## Abductee (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

News vom 13.05. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/333395-nsa-affaere-12-5-router-abgefangen.html


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

NSA gehört gesprengt. Ein graus was mit uns kleinen Menschen getrieben wird, wir müssen aufstehen und für unser recht kämpfen! 

ACH JA NSA PLANT SCHON DEN TPM2.0 CHIP AB 2015. Diese chips sind in taps-pc Notebook, Fernseher, smartphones,  und in vielen weiteren Geräten wie in Konsolen und pc-Hardware, wer nix über TPM WEIS,  SOLLTE SICH MAL SCHLAU MACHEN, IHR WERDET ENTSETZT SEIN. bin ich schon die ganzen Jahre schon.


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Da würde ich mir eher Gedanken darüber machen, ob der Hersteller meines Notebooks das BIOS mit aktiviertem Computrace ausliefert.

Damit kommt dann jede authentifizierte Stelle, darunter natürlich auch NSA, auf den entsprechenden Rechner.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Die ganze Technik Palette gehört eigentlich boykottiert.


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Das ist eben der Preis dafür, dass wir alle heute nicht mehr auf die 'Errungenschaften' der Technik verzichten möchten.

Und viele sich davon sogar abhängig gemacht haben.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Router in eine Dämmbox/Schallisolierte Box reihauen und in den keller stellen. Problem gelöst
> 
> Das ist so schwachsinn , sollen sie mal bei mir was abhören wollen hören die eh nur nen Schnarchen zweierlei Hunde!



Was bringt das ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Aber wer es braucht: Mit der schnieken, kleenen "Firewall" wäre es mit dem Abhören von Firmen/Organisatoren leider vorbei. Sorry NSA...



Wie bitte schön soll "ein anderer Router" vor so einem Angriff schützen 



> Ob die Hardware-Hersteller von dem Vorgang etwas wissen ?.



Was gäbe es da für die zu wissen?




orca113 schrieb:


> Hammerhart wenn das stimmt.


 
Wieso sollte das nicht stimmen?
Es ist nun wirklich keine Neuigkeit, dass Geheimdienste verwanzte Geräte in zu observierende Umgebungen einschleusen. Mit der fortschreitenden Digitalisierung und E-Commerce ist es jetzt nur etwas einfacher, dies zu machen.

Überraschender finde ich eher, dass ein Geheimdienst noch diese manuelle Form nutzt. Bei der zunehmenden Zahl an Sicherheitslücken aller Orten hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass die einen derartigen Angriff in den meisten Fällen per Software durchführen kann. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es dank des direkten Zugriffs auf den Datenverkehr eigentlich auch kein Problem sein sollte, z.B. mit dem nächsten Windows-Update direkt auf den Rechner zu gelangen und den Router von da aus umzukonfigurieren)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Einfach nur widerlich was da betrieben wird von diesen Datenparasiten


----------



## OberstFleischer (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



> Wie bitte schön soll "ein anderer Router" vor so einem Angriff schützen


Mit einem Enigma-VPN wäre es auf jeden Fall ein Anfang. Verschlüsselung der Partitionen mit Truecrypt, usw...
Es gibt mannigfaltig Möglichkeiten dem entgegen zu wirken.
Oder man macht es wie der Vogel Strauss.

Natürlich auch, ob man als Ziel für die NSA für eine intensivere Durchleuchtung interessant genug erscheint. Der Gemüsehändler um die Ecke, oder Hinz u. Kuntz  wird es wohl kaum werden...



> Was gäbe es da für die zu wissen?


Sorry, mir kommen da viele Antworten, nicht nur durch unsere Post-Snowden-Ära in den Sinn.


> Überraschender finde ich eher, dass ein Geheimdienst noch diese manuelle Form nutzt.


Natürlich nutzt ein Geheimdienst alle Möglichkeiten aus, die sich ihm bieten...


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es dank des direkten Zugriffs auf den Datenverkehr eigentlich auch kein Problem sein sollte, z.B. mit dem nächsten Windows-Update direkt auf den Rechner zu gelangen und den
> Router von da aus umzukonfigurieren


Die Aufdeckung selbigem würde den CCC wieder freuen.
...wenn man auf dem Rechner schon remote drauf ist, was braucht man noch den Router zu konfigurieren?
Man macht es sich eben einfacher, bei einer Firma mit hunderten Rechnern.
Unsere Firmenrouter und Switche sind alle per PW gesichert und hängen hinter einem Fortigate. Was nützt dir dann dein Zugriff von nem Rechner aus, wenn der Normaluser keine Berechtigung hat?
Ach, ich vergass die "Entwicklung". Ihre Partitionen sind mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt.

PS.:IT Produkte sind wie das Leben an sich. Es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Daten verschlüsseln macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der Schlüssel und der Algorythmus nicht bei der NSA bekannt sind. Also keine Produkte von Firmen nutzen, die auch nur im Promillebereich zu einer US-Firma gehören.
Am Besten wäre wohl eine (Mehrfach-) Verschlüsselung mit Buchtexten, wenn man nicht grade ein Genie ist und sich seine eigene Verschlüsselungssoftware schreibt.


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Das Verschusseln äh Verschlüsseln der Festplatte macht kaum einen Sinn, da die Daten hinter dem Router ins Internet meist doch unverschlüsselt oder durch den NSA entschlüsselbar übertragen werden.


----------



## OberstFleischer (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Ist klar, eine verschlüsselte Partition ist eher gegen Langfinger interessant. Mit ner Enigmabox wird der Datenstrom per VPN verschlüsselt.
So lange keine Daten direkt von nem Router oder Switch netzwerkintern ausgelesen werden ist das save.

Fortinet 
-> OT: 
*Sure, they have powerful computers and cryptographers, but that’s not enough to break the RSA algorithm with 2048-bit keys* (for instance, this is used in GPG). *You need huge computational power to brute force RSA 2048*. Currently, the RSA Factoring Challenge record is set to RSA 768, and that’s already tremendous work.

What tools can I use?

Bruce Schneier provides several recommendations. See also this document. It’s also worth to have a look at Prism-break. I complement them with a table below of what I think - personal opinion - is secure or not. Unfortunately, “green” does not mean it is guaranteed to be secure. For instance, the implementation may be flawed. But it’s better than orange…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

OT:


> Die USA haben den Drogen den Krieg erklärt, und mehr Drogen kamen ins Land.
> Sie haben dem Terrorismus den Krieg erklärt, und mehr Terrorismus herrschte im Land.
> Vielleicht sollten Sie mal der Bildung, den Jobs und dem Geld den Krieg erklären und schauen was passiert.



Das sollten sie vielleicht echt mal probieren, statt alles und jeden zu überwachen oder es probieren. Stellt sich nur die Frage, wann sie CPU´s und ähnliche Hardware "verwanzen". So eine GPU mit Direktleitung zur NSA wäre vielleicht noch interessant. Bin gespannt was da noch so ans Licht kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Mit einem Enigma-VPN wäre es auf jeden Fall ein Anfang.




Du hast dir den von dir verlinkten Artikel schon durchgelesen, oder?
Der komplette Router wird abgefangen und so verändert, wie man es gerade für richtig hält. Ob das Ding danach das gewünschte VPN nutzt (oder überhaupt irgend eine Form von der NSA nicht bekannten Verschlüsselung) oder auch nur noch die gleiche Hardware im Gehäuse steckt, ist fraglich.



> Sorry, mir kommen da viele Antworten, nicht nur durch unsere Post-Snowden-Ära in den Sinn.



Hier kommen gar keine Antworten an 



> ...wenn man auf dem Rechner schon remote drauf ist, was braucht man noch den Router zu konfigurieren?



Mitlaufende Spionagesoftware auf Rechnern ist leicht aufspürbar, spätestens anhand des Traffics.



> Unsere Firmenrouter und Switche sind alle per PW gesichert und hängen hinter einem Fortigate. Was nützt dir dann dein Zugriff von nem Rechner aus, wenn der Normaluser keine Berechtigung hat?



Es ist wohl anzunehmen, dass ihr auch Rechner und User mit passenden Zugangsrechten habt 



> Ach, ich vergass die "Entwicklung". Ihre Partitionen sind mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt.



So what? Truecrypt hilft gegen physischen Diebstahl der Platte (aber auch da nur sehr bedingt, wenn wir von der NSA reden und Festplatten, deren Inhalt so wichtig ist, dass mit Einbrüchen in gut gesicherte Gebäude gearbeitet wird). Gegen Software, die im laufenden System Daten abzweigt, ist Truecrypt wertlos.



> PS.:IT Produkte sind wie das Leben an sich. Es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit.



Soweit, so (mir) bekannt. In deinem Starpost hast du aber das genaue Gegenteil behauptet:


OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Aber wer es braucht: Mit der schnieken, kleenen "Firewall" wäre es mit dem Abhören von Firmen/Organisatoren leider vorbei. Sorry NSA...


 



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das Verschusseln äh Verschlüsseln der Festplatte macht kaum einen Sinn, da die Daten hinter dem Router ins Internet meist doch unverschlüsselt oder durch den NSA entschlüsselbar übertragen werden.


 
Du meinst vermutlich Intranet - aber das hat mit Truecrypt ohnehin nichts mehr zu tun. Truecrypt arbeit zwischen CPU und HDD, sonst nirgends. Z.B. auch schon nicht mehr im RAM. Wenn die NSA Zugriff auf den Rechner selbst hat, kommt sie auch an die Entschlüsselungscodes der Platte.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich Intranet - aber das hat mit Truecrypt ohnehin nichts mehr zu tun. Truecrypt arbeit zwischen CPU und HDD, sonst nirgends. Z.B. auch schon nicht mehr im RAM. Wenn die NSA Zugriff auf den Rechner selbst hat, kommt sie auch an die Entschlüsselungscodes der Platte.


 
Nein, ich meinte schon Internet, genau wie ich geschrieben habe.

Du hast aber dennoch völlig Recht, mit einem im Router installierten Backdoor ist nicht nur jegliche Verschlüsselung ab Router (z.B VPN im Routers) absolet, da die Daten vom Router RAW abgegriffen werden können, der Weg ins Intranet ist ebenfalls komplett offen. Dies schließt dann auch den Zugriff auf diejenigen Daten ein, die eigentlich via VPN oder SSL sicher übertragen werden sollen, da direkt die Quelle angegriffen werden kann.

Mit anderen Worten, die Verschlüsselung eines Rechners bzw. dessen Festplatte bringt eigentlich nichts, wenn es einem Angreifer gelingt, über das Netzwerk in den Rechner einzudringen (siehe NSA Zweitschlüssel und Backdoors in MS Betriebssystemen). Die Verschlüsselung wie Truecrypt wirkt nämlich nur auf Dateisystemebene und ist bei Netzwerkzugriffen transparent, den Truecrypt-Schlüssel benötigt man überhaupt nicht (zumindest nicht in einer laufenden User-Session).

Deshalb ist der Ansatz über den Router auch so genial. Wenn ich auch nicht glaube, dass die NSA dazu Lieferungen abfängt und händisch bearbeitet. Vielmehr glaube ich da an ein geschicktes Täuschungsmanöver, um nicht zu offenbaren, dass der/die Routerhersteller mit im Boot sitzen.


----------



## Lexx (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Eh alles egal, die Menschheit generell verdummt und verblödet sowieso.

Den Insekten gehört die Zukunft.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Ach, ich vergass die "Entwicklung". Ihre Partitionen sind mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt.


 Gab schon vor nem Jahr Berichte von Geschäftreisenden, die vom US-Zoll gebeten wurden, doch "mal eben" das Passwort für die HDD-Verschlüsselung aufzuschreiben. Die Platte wurde bei der Zollkontrolle "mal eben" gespiegelt - Begründung war "natürlich" Terrorbekämpfung. Seltsamerweise waren aber fast immer Ingenieure davon betroffen - also doch eher Industriespionage von staatlicher Seite.
Ansonsten habe ich mich hier ja schon zum Thema Verschlüsselung geäußert.


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Vor allem hilft dir beim Zoll eine Verschlüsselung überhaupt nichts.
Ohne das Passwort wird man einfach nicht durchgelassen, bzw. festgehalten.
Da ist es vernünftiger die HDD vor Ort zu vernichten und selbst dafür wird man vermutlich wegen Terrorverdachts inhaftiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexx (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Abductee schrieb:


> Da ist es vernünftiger die HDD vor Ort zu vernichten.


 Meine landen nach der Stahlpresse (dank bekanntschaft zu einem Schrotthändler) im ordinären Hausmüll.
Werden dann bei 1.400 Grad Fernwärme-verheizt.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ohne das Passwort wird man einfach nicht durchgelassen, bzw. festgehalten.


 Bei meinem letzten Mexiko-Transfer am 16. September 2013 um 4:20 Uhr Früh 
Wiener Schwechater Flughafen am US-Durchreise-Checkin der AUA/Lufthansa: 

Schalterdame (kein Augenkontakt und starr auf ihren Bildschirm blickend) zu einem 
perfekt deutsch sprechenden aber ziemlich beleibten (laut Reisepass) US-Bürger vor mir: 
"Treten Sie bitte zur Seite".

Er: "Warum?" 

Sie: "Mit ihrem Laptop gibt es Probleme." 

Er (mit scherzhafte Anspielung auf seine Physiognomie): "Macht er etwa Übergewicht?"

Sie: "Treten Sie bitte zur Seite und behindern Sie nicht die weitere Abfertigung."

Daraufhin betreten aus dem Hintergrund 4 (in Worten vier) Männer die Szene: 
2 Flughafen-Securities, 2 Männer in Anzügen.
(Nein, nicht Men in Black und auch nicht John Reese aus Person of Interest).

Mann wird sanft aber bestimmt beidseitig an den Armen gefasst und mit seinem Gepäck
(das von einem der Securities getragen wird) weggebracht.

Ja, da kann einem schon etwas mulmig werden und die Fantasie durchgehen..

Jedenfalls war mein Puls etwas erhöht und würde ich dann durch einen der berühmten
Scanner geschickt werden, ich wäre auf jedenfall aufgrund meines Pulses und 
Körpertemperatur/meiner Transpiration (und oh Gott erweiterten Pupillen) "näher" untersucht 
worden. 

Aber ok, ich steh mirs auf radioaktive Strahlen und Analverkehr.

PS: wie mir meine muslimischen Nachbarn verraten haben: das nächste Mal flieg ich 
über Madrid und Südamerika, da sollte es noch um vieles kommoder sein.

Und die Musl-Schmuggler wissen von was sie reden..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Deshalb ist der Ansatz über den Router auch so genial. Wenn ich auch nicht glaube, dass die NSA dazu Lieferungen abfängt und händisch bearbeitet. Vielmehr glaube ich da an ein geschicktes Täuschungsmanöver, um nicht zu offenbaren, dass der/die Routerhersteller mit im Boot sitzen.


 
De facto alle Hersteller lassen direkt in China fertigen - und viele haben nicht einmal einen Firmensitz in den USA. Schwierig für die NSA, es sei denn, sie greifen auf Backdoors des chinesischen Geheimdiensts zurück.

Ich würde daher schon davon ausgehen, dass sie für potente Ziele Einzelaktionen starten (man denke auch die iranische Atomanreicherung zurück), erstaunlich ist halt nur, dass sie dafür nicht einfach ihren Zugriff auf die Interentbackbones nutzen. Mit direktem Zugriff auf sämtliche Datenpakete sollte es eigentlich ein leichtes sein, Code einzuschleusen, und mit den Betriebssystem-(oder Router-Software-  )Updates hat man auch ausreichend regelmäßig und vorhersehbare Fälle, die in einen sehr weitreichenden Systemzugriff münden.


----------



## Lexx (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schwierig für die NSA, es sei denn, sie greifen auf Backdoors des chinesischen Geheimdiensts zurück.


 NWO ??


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> De facto alle Hersteller lassen direkt in China fertigen - und viele haben nicht einmal einen Firmensitz in den USA. Schwierig für die NSA, es sei denn, sie greifen auf Backdoors des chinesischen Geheimdiensts zurück.


 
Das mag für die Hardware gelten. Die Firmware, mit der die Geräte ausgestattet werden, kann doch über den Schreibtisch der NSA laufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Und wieso sollte die Firmware eines asiatischen Unternehmens über nordamerikanische Schreibtische laufen?


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte die Firmware eines asiatischen Unternehmens über nordamerikanische Schreibtische laufen?


 
Bisher dachte ich, dass die hauptsächlich betroffenen und von mir fokussierten Firmen, wie Cisco/Linksys und Netgear, ihren Firmensitz in Amerika haben.

Da ist es meiner Meinung nach naheliegend, wenn von dort auch Einfluss auf die Software ausgeübt werden kann, auch wenn die Hardwareproduktion in Asien stattfindet.

In der Produktion wird man die vorgegebene Firmware nur aufspielen, eine implementierte Backdoor wird wohl kaum auffallen.


----------



## N00bler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Wenn das ganze denn stimmt. Währen dann alle Router betroffen?


----------



## Tietoenator (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Mir gefällt es auch nicht wenn die NSA/Geheimdienste was auch immer für Daten sammelt.

Aber man muss ja nicht über den Teich schauen, dass ist hier doch das gleiche. Es kommt für mich auch nicht auf den Umfang an! 

Die erste große bekannte Rasterfahndung war Rechtswidrig wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe ende der 70. Sie war erfolgreich. 
Das Bayern Spionageprogramm... 
Die Post, die bei Nachsendeaufträgen die Daten verkauft. Ob sie es nicht tut wenn man es an kreuzt...lol

Aber es geht ja auch im kleinen Maßstab. Die "Verdachtsunabhängige Personenkontrolle"! Sollte eigentlich im nahen Umfeld von Landesgrenzen stattfinden. Hier geht es eigentlich um Schmuggelware. 
Aber in Kassel und Frankfurt wurde ich mit dieser Begründung auch schon angehalten.  Hier in Saalfeld sogar nachdem ich aus dem Supermarkt gekommen bin auf dem Parkplatz bevor ich im Auto war  Da geht's dann um BTMG und ALK.

Manchmal wird man gefragt ob man was genommen oder getrunken hat. Falls die Beamten ein nein nicht glauben entnehmen sie auch mal ohne "Gefahr im Verzug", "Richterliche Anordnung" oder "Staatsanwaltschaft" mit einem Arzt Blut. 
Das Ergebnis ist Negativ! Wer nun denkt das er wegen dem Fehlverhalten der Ordnungshüter etwas unternehmen kann, täuscht sich. Die durch das weiterfahrverbot entstandenen kosten kann man bekommen. Die ungerechtfertigte Blutentnahme (Körperverletzung) ohne Richter (Rechtswidrig) ect. ist ein minimalinvasiver Eingriff wobei beide Sachverhalte nicht verfolgt werden!
Ist mir aber noch nicht passiert... 

Ich seh das alles Entspannt. 
Warum? Wenn unsere gewählte Regierung schon die Wahlgesetzte, obwohl Verfassungswidrig, nicht ändert... 
Einfach leben und spaß dabei haben und weniger über etwas nachdenken was sich nicht ändern wird, meine Meinung


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

War eigentlich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Tietoenator schrieb:


> ...Ich seh das alles Entspannt.
> Warum? Wenn unsere gewählte Regierung schon die Wahlgesetzte, obwohl Verfassungswidrig, nicht ändert...
> Einfach leben und spaß dabei haben und weniger über etwas nachdenken was sich nicht ändern wird, meine Meinung


 
Das ist sicher eine Möglichkeit, mit der Situation umzugehen.

Wenn wir es aber alle dem Vogel Strauß gleichtun, welche weiteren Einschränkungen unserer Menschen- und Persönlichkeitsrechte wird die Zukunft für uns bereit halten?

Jedes Aufdecken dieser unglaublichen Rechtsverletzungen ist ein Tropfen. Und jedes Fass läuft irgendwann mal über.


----------



## Tietoenator (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das ist sicher eine Möglichkeit, mit der Situation umzugehen.
> 
> Wenn wir es aber alle dem Vogel Strauß gleichtun, welche weiteren Einschränkungen unserer Menschen- und Persönlichkeitsrechte wird die Zukunft für uns bereit halten?
> 
> Jedes Aufdecken dieser unglaublichen Rechtsverletzungen ist ein Tropfen. Und jedes Fass läuft irgendwann mal über.



Respektiere deine Meinung und sehe es genauso!

Ich glaube das die geheime Überwachung von ausländischen und inländischen Geheimdiensten nicht zu stoppen ist.

Ich bin Ex Bundespolizist und habe auch in einem sog. Krisengebiet gedient... 
Das Problem ist nicht die USA/NSA, das Problem beginnt für uns in Deutschland. Da drüben ist doch nur ein Teil der Spitze des Eisberges.
Beispiele habe ich genannt. Wären doch leicht zu beheben, oder?

Wenn das Fass überläuft, was passiert dann?
Wer verliert Macht und wessen finazielle Interessen werden gestört?

Wissen sollte das jeder aber man kann sich in solchen Gedanken auch verlieren wenn einem die Machtlosigkeit des friedlich unveränderbaren klar wird


----------



## Basell (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Man kann Verhindern, das irgend eine Behörde die Daten Ausspät.
Den wie sollte man im Zeitalter der Daten noch diese Sichern ??? 

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, den man müsste erst die Daten Ausspähen um zu sehen ob sie von jemanden anders Ausgespäht werden.


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Tietoenator schrieb:


> Wenn das Fass überläuft, was passiert dann?
> Wer verliert Macht und wessen finazielle Interessen werden gestört?


 
Da kann man wohl nur spekulieren.

Zumindest kann ich dir sagen, was dann geschehen könnte, wenn die Menschen endlich aus ihrem Dämmerschlaf erwachen.

Der friedliche Fall wäre, wenn alle Bürger diese Regierung und alle etablierten Parteien bei allen Wahlen abwatschen würden. Gewünscht wäre eine echte Demokratie mit neuer Verfassung und Volksbeteiligung.

Der weniger friedliche Fall wäre, wenn das Volk die Politmafia aus ihren Parlamenten jagen würde und sie öffentlich mit faulen Eiern bewerfen würde. Mindestens. 

Aber das dürfte alles ein frommes Wunschdenken bleiben, solange man dem deutschen Michel seine Zipfelmütze über Augen und Ohren ziehen kann.


----------



## OberstFleischer (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Gab schon vor nem Jahr Berichte von Geschäftreisenden, die vom US-Zoll gebeten wurden, doch "mal eben" das Passwort für die HDD-Verschlüsselung aufzuschreiben. Die Platte wurde bei der Zollkontrolle "mal eben" gespiegelt - Begründung war "natürlich" Terrorbekämpfung. Seltsamerweise waren aber fast immer Ingenieure davon betroffen - also doch eher Industriespionage von staatlicher Seite.
> Ansonsten habe ich mich hier ja schon zum Thema Verschlüsselung geäußert.


Dazu:
Sure, they have powerful computers and cryptographers, but that’s *not enough* to break the RSA algorithm with 2048-bit keys (for instance, this is used in GPG). You need huge computational power to brute force RSA 2048. Currently, the RSA Factoring Challenge record is set to RSA 768, and that’s already tremendous work.
Was machen die erst bei Twofish-Serpent verschlüsselung? Genau -HEULEN!



Abductee schrieb:


> Vor allem hilft dir beim Zoll eine Verschlüsselung überhaupt nichts.
> Ohne das Passwort wird man einfach nicht durchgelassen, bzw. festgehalten.
> Da ist es vernünftiger die HDD vor Ort zu vernichten und selbst dafür wird man vermutlich wegen Terrorverdachts inhaftiert.
> 
> ...


 
Bsp.: 1. Container (standard TrueCrypt volume) mit Fakedaten. Darin ein 2. Container (hidden volume) mit den sensitiven Daten. 
Beide mit unterschiedlichen Passwörten. 
Die netten Herren am Zoll(egal wer oder wo) werden leider nicht die Daten unterscheiden können! 
Soviel dazu... 

Nettraffic überwachen, Bsp.1(yup, ich weiß...Layer7...) 
Nettraffic überwachen, Bsp.2
usw. ...
<-am besten die Fortigate noch mit ner FW von Huawei oÄ. gegen testen. Oder selbstgeschriebene Lösung verwenden...

Fact_s for NSA_s_ XKeyscore 

Übrigends... damals hab ich ein Video gefunden von den Jungs der Enigmabox, daß sie bei ihnen komplett gefertigt wird.

Nuuuun, es gibt massig Möglichkeiten beider Seiten sich zu beschnüffeln und sich zu schützen. Man macht was oder eben nicht.


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Bsp.: 1. Container (standard TrueCrypt volume) mit Fakedaten. Darin ein 2. Container (hidden volume) mit den sensitiven Daten.
> Beide mit unterschiedlichen Passwörten.
> Die netten Herren am Zoll(egal wer oder wo) werden leider nicht die Daten unterscheiden können!
> Soviel dazu...



Ich würd die Leute vom Zoll nicht für Blöd halten, wenn die Partition wesentlich kleiner ist als die ganze Festplatte groß ist werden die auch genauer hinsehen.


----------



## Lexx (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Tietoenator schrieb:


> Einfach leben und spaß dabei haben und weniger über etwas nachdenken was sich nicht ändern wird


Dann würden wir heute noch auf Bäumen leben und deinem nächsten die Flöhe 
aus dem Fell kletzeln.. und essen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd die Leute vom Zoll nicht für Blöd halten, wenn die Partition wesentlich kleiner ist als die ganze Festplatte groß ist werden die auch genauer hinsehen.


 

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man sich den äußeren Container auch gleich ganz sparen kann, wenn der eigentliche Schutz vor Amtsgewalten darin besteht, dass die eigentliche Containerdatei unter einem Wust anderer Daten versteckt ist.

Umgekehrt sollte man sich bei der globalen Anti-Terror-"Polizei"-#1 auch ganz genau überlegen, ob man wirklich auf die ausdrückliche Aufforderung hin, die Schlüssel für den vollen Datenzugriff auf einem Festplattenimage nur einen Teilschlüssel rausgeben möchte, zumindest bei der Einreise.
Denn wenn doch mal jemand die Zeit findet Stichproben in den Datenmassen, die so gesammelt zu werden, zu machen, wird man bei der Ausreise ggf. weitere Fragen gestellt bekommen. Fragen, auf die man sich dann die nächsten 10-20+ Jahre eine passende Antwort überlegen kann.


----------



## Tietoenator (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Lexx schrieb:


> Dann würden wir heute noch auf Bäumen leben und deinem nächsten die Flöhe
> aus dem Fell kletzeln.. und essen.



Hast du Erfahrung damit Flöhe aus dem Fell von "deinem" nächsten zu essen? Brauchst du nicht zu beantworten!!!

Ist ja schon ein paar Tage online hier... was hast du den bis jetzt dagegen gemacht?
Ne Petition ins leben gerufen?
Briefe an die evtl. verantwortlichen Stellen geschrieben?
...

Wo kann ich deinen Lösungsweg finden?

Ich habe eine Meinung zu diesem Thema und stehe auch dazu. 
Du hast für mein dafür halten nur einen Satz raus gezogen und mit völlig sinn freien worten kommentiert.


----------



## OberstFleischer (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd die Leute vom Zoll nicht für Blöd halten, wenn die Partition wesentlich kleiner ist als die ganze Festplatte groß ist werden die auch genauer hinsehen.


 
Denkfehler!!! So funktioniert das bei Truecrypt nicht.
Wenn das Standart Volume von Truecrypt geladen wird, ist es genauso gross wie es die Partition her gibt. 
Zum testen hab ich dir meine 3. Partition mal verschlüsselt.
1x normal und danach das Hidden auf die gleiche Partition implementiert.
Nur nicht den Fehler machen und das Standart Volume mit Daten voll schreiben.
Dadurch wird das Hidden zerstört...

Zum besseren Verständnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Standart Volume





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hidden Volume





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Test der Performance





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AES wurde schon 2011 nicht mehr als sicher eingestuft.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Danke, funktioniert einwandfrei !!!


----------



## OberstFleischer (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Es ist so einfach, wie man sieht 

... mit den einfachsten Mitteln


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Das hier finde ich in dem Kontext "NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion" auch interessant:

GCHQ: Macbook Air des Guardian mit merkwürdigen Komponenten - Golem.de


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Es ist so einfach, wie man sieht
> 
> ... mit den einfachsten Mitteln


 
Hidden Volume lässt sich auch nachweisen, außer Windows wurde vorher einmal komplett aufgeräumt... Und dann ist immer noch die Frage: Was willst du denn und vor wem schützen? Geht es um gezielte oder um ungezielte Angriffe? Denn wenn man es speziell auf dich abgesehen hat und Zeit hat ist auch TrueCrypt nur beschränkt sinnvoll...


----------



## LordVoldemoord (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



> Hidden Volume lässt sich auch nachweisen, außer Windows wurde vorher einmal komplett aufgeräumt...


Aaahja , man kann also zwischen dem Hidden und dem normalen Volume anhand nur der vorhandenen Daten auf dem Drive unterscheiden... nope
 und auch noch decrypten ...sehr lustig.

*Vodafones Überwachungsbericht 
*


----------



## OberstFleischer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Dazu auch sehr schön:
Das A-Z der NSA-Affäre

Achtung, hier twittert die @CIA, da darf getrollt werden.

Speicherung von Daten zu komplex für Geheimdienst? ... wohl kaum.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

*Datensicherheit - Nichtstun ist der grösste Fehler 

wahre Worte, auch wenn dieser Webseitenbetreiber nicht ganz den "Mainstream" verkörpert, trifft das den Punkt.
*


----------



## JimSim3 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Aaahja , man kann also zwischen dem Hidden und dem normalen Volume anhand nur der vorhandenen Daten auf dem Drive unterscheiden... nope
> und auch noch decrypten ...sehr lustig.
> 
> *Vodafones Überwachungsbericht
> *


 
Ja, kann man. 
Schließlich merkt sich Windows zuletzt geöffnete Dokumente. Steht da ein Dokument das kürzlich geöffnet wurde, im TrueCrypt Container sein sollte, dort jedoch nicht zu finden ist, dann ist das Hidden Volume "ausreichend" nachgewiesen.
True Crypt ist mathematisch betrachtet Perfekt. Demnach kriegste das Zeug nicht in ner Milliarde Jahre entschlüsselt und das Hidden Volume lässt sich auch nicht mathematisch nachweisen. Dabei wird jedoch Windows oft vergessen und Windows macht TrueCrypt halt angreifbar. Das gilt für das Hidden Volume genauso wie wenn ein Angreifer administrative Rechte auf deiner Maschine erlangt hat und du dann dein Container entschlüsselst. Dann hat sich die Verschlüsselung auch gegessen...

Aber ja, TrueCrypt ist noch immer eins der besten Programme zum verschlüsseln. Aber die alleinige Lösung ist es nicht...


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> ...


 Macht man mal wieder fleißig Copy&Paste von "illustren" und natürlich hochseriösen Seiten?


----------



## LordVoldemoord (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ja, kann man.
> Schließlich merkt sich Windows zuletzt geöffnete Dokumente. Steht da ein Dokument das kürzlich geöffnet wurde, im TrueCrypt Container sein sollte, dort jedoch nicht zu finden ist, dann ist das Hidden Volume "ausreichend" nachgewiesen.
> True Crypt ist mathematisch betrachtet Perfekt. Demnach kriegste das Zeug nicht in ner Milliarde Jahre entschlüsselt und das Hidden Volume lässt sich auch nicht mathematisch nachweisen. Dabei wird jedoch Windows oft vergessen und Windows macht TrueCrypt halt angreifbar. Das gilt für das Hidden Volume genauso wie wenn ein Angreifer administrative Rechte auf deiner Maschine erlangt hat und du dann dein Container entschlüsselst. Dann hat sich die Verschlüsselung auch gegessen...
> 
> Aber ja, TrueCrypt ist noch immer eins der besten Programme zum verschlüsseln. Aber die alleinige Lösung ist es nicht...


Richtig, dafür gibt es z.B. Cleaninglösungen, die beim herunterfahren von Windows diese "Spuren" automatisiert beseitigen.
Aber auch durch den Hinweis auf eine Datei, besitzt der jenige sie noch lange nicht.
Lass mal ne Software durchlaufen, die in der Regestry nach fehlerhaften Verknüpfungen sucht.
Na, wie viele findet die?
Auch richtig, das TrueCrypt nur ein Bestandteil einer umfassenderen Lösung wäre.
Las man hier auch schon oft. Dachte, muss ja nicht mehr erwähnt werden...








Poulton schrieb:


> ...


Hoffendlich erwartest du keine Antwort auf deinen "themenbezogenen" Kommentar.
Wenn man sonst nichts dazu beizutragen hat...
Einfach mal ein bisschen stänkern.
Höflich ist jedenfalls anders...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Wenn man höflich darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man versehentlich ein Vollzitat ohne Quellenangabe gepostet und damit eine Urheberrechtsverletzung begangen hat, dann sollte man vielleicht etwas freundlicher reagieren.
Ich habe mal stellvertrend dein Post korrigiert.
In Zukunft bitte direkt an Regeln & Gesetze halten.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Ja, ich finde  Edward Snowden’s statement in support of Reset the Net eine gute Sache. 
Einer Kampagne zur Stärkung der online  Privatsphäre (war  hier  auch das Thema) !!! 
Zwölf Monate nach Beginn der Enthüllungen über die  Grössenordnung, wie die US-Regierung die ganze Welt überwacht, hat Edward Snowden  gesagt: 


> "_Vor einem Jahr erfuhren wir, dass das Internet unter  Überwachung steht und unsere gesamten Aktivitäten gesammelt werden,
> um  eine permanente Aufzeichnung unseres Privatlebens zu erschaffen - egal  wie harmlos oder gewöhnlich diese Leben sind.
> Heute können wir mit der  Arbeit beginnen, effektiv die Sammlung unserer online Kommunikation zu  beenden,
> auch wenn der US-Kongress darin versagt es zu tun._"


Der Law  Enforcement Disclosure Report durch Vodafone wurde ja auch nur durch den medialen Druck veröffendlich um den Schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten (Poste ich nur nochmal, da es durch die moderative Korrektur unterging).

Und ja, das deckt sich auch mit meiner Meinung:


> weil es keine 100% Sicherheit  gegen Datenklau gibt, verzichten sie ganz darauf sich zu schützen. Ach  ja? Für was gesund leben und seine Gesundheit schützen? Da wir eh alle  irgendwann sterben kann man gleich Schluss machen. Wegen solchen ... , gleich  aufgeben und keinen Widerstand leisten, ist die Welt so wie sie ist.


Quelle: Datensicherheit - Nichtstun ist der grösste Fehler und editiert um Forenkonform zu bleiben...


@ruyven_macaran: Einfach eine *PM* durch nen Moderator und ich hätte meinen Post angepasst. 
(höflich darauf hingewiesen wurde von P..... jedenfalls nicht)


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: NSA bestückt Router mit Abhörfunktion*

Ooh mein Gott... (nächstes Mal die Postings kurz halten... sind besser für einen "Moderator" bearbeitbar)


----------

